# Noch normaler Verschleiß bzw OK ?



## J.O (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo nachdem ich beim Reinigen des Hinterbaues meines RedBull Pro Factory feststellte das sich die Bolzen die die Lager zwischen Umlenk wippe und Sitzstrebe halten in ihren Sitz gedrückt haben (dort ist jetzt ein ca 1-2mm starker Grad), habe ich nach Absprache das Rad zu Rose gesendet und dies Reklamiert.

Ich bekam auch bald einen Anruf aus der Werkstadt um den Mechaniker genau zu erklären was ich den zu beanstanden habe.
Heute habe ich das gute Stück wieder bekommen, leider war man wohl der Meinung das dass so alles Ok sei.

Nun wüste ich gerne was Ihr dazu Denkt bzw ob Rose dazu mal Stellung nehmen könnte.
 Denn ich denke nicht das dass so sein soll zumal das Rad erst 13-14 Monate alt ist und ich nicht wissen möchte wie das nach einem weiteren Jahr aussieht.
 Irgendwann wird dort wohl das Gewinde de so stark belastet werden das es in dem Alu nicht mehr ordentlich halten wird und dass ganze bekommt spiel .  Das die Lager allesamt nicht mehr rund laufen kann ich ja noch als normalen Verschleiß akzeptieren (da sie auch noch kein spiel haben).



mfG

Julian.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2011)

Sieht für mich wie ein eingelaufener Lagersitz aus und imho wirst damit früher oder später die Lager nicht mehr stramm rein bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (1. Juni 2011)

Ja das Lager sitzt auf einem Bolzen der dort eingeschraubt wird und sich auf der Fläche ohne Gewinde abstützt, daher habe ich auch die Befürchtung das es an der Stelle bald ganz ausgeschlagen ist und das Gewinde Kräfte aufnehmen muss für die es nicht gedacht ist.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo J.O,

kannst du noch Bilder von den Schrauben reinstellen, die an der Sitzstrebe eingeschraubt sind? Besonders wichtig wäre der Ansatz des Gewindes und die Fläche im Bereich des Grads in der Sitzstrebe. Ein Bild vom ganzen Bolzen wäre auch nicht schlecht. Schreib uns doch bitte mal deine Kundennummer, dann können wir uns den Fall bzgl. des Pro-Service nochmal genauer anschauen.

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## J.O (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo und schön das Rose sich hier Meldet. Fotos werde ich machen, wegen der Kundennummer bekommst du eine PN.

Gruß Julian


----------



## J.O (7. Juni 2011)

So hier noch ein paar Bilder weitere in meinem Fotoalbum.

Also an den Bolzen an sich ist kaum was zu sehen aber die sind ja auch um einiges härter. Das einzige was man sowohl auf den Bolzen als auch in Ihrem Sitz sehen kann sind diese blanken Ringförmigen "Streifen"


----------



## J.O (22. Juni 2011)

So heute ist mein Bike wieder bei mir eingetroffen, die Sitzstrebe wurde auf Kulanz getauscht  
Leider hat die Bremse beim Transport Luft gezogen, trotzdem vielen Dank für die Schnellen und Freundliche Abwicklung.

Jetzt werde ich mal ein Entküftungskitt bestellen


----------

